# The Boss: felicidades por sus 3000 posts



## Mr. Sazú

Maestro Boss:

Ahora que está a punto de llegar (o ya llegó) a las 3000 intervenciones, quiero aprovechar la ocasión no solo para felicitarle por ello (3000 es un gran número), sino para expresarle mi mas sincera gratitutd por el tiempo y las enseñanzas que nos aporta. En lo personal, permítame decirle que me ha sacado de muchas contingencias!!!!

Vaya pues mi agradecimiento y mis mas sinceras felicitaciones por este logro. 

Ojala esas 3000 no "causen estado" para que no nos "deje en estado de indefensión". Un abrazo

Mr.Sazú


----------



## the boss

Gracias, Mr. Sazú.

Aprecio mucho tus comentarios y no hay nada que agradecer. Al contrario, gracias a ustedes que me permiten participar en el Foro.

Por supuesto que no causan estado los 3000.Ojala y nadie pida su prescripción o caducidad para que sea procedente el amparo que solicitas.

MIl gracias nuevamente


----------



## zazap

Gracias, Boss, por tus aportaciones al foro legal... Hasta la próxima, zazap


----------



## the boss

Gracias Zazap. A la orden.

Au revoir


----------



## 4everlearning

Boss: No llevo mucho tiempo como miembro de este foro, pero aun así, tengo mucho que agradecerle. Que cerebro. Espero que siempre nos acompañe. ¡Hasta me encantan las discusiones que surgen con Dani! Pues, ni se diga mas. ¡Felicidades Boss!


----------



## Fernita

*No puedo irme a dormir sin antes FELICITARTE, no sólo porque ya son 3000 sino también por la calidad de tus aportes. *

*¡¡¡¡¡¡ES UN PLACER QUE ESTÉS EN EL FORO!!!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## Dani California

Permíteme sumarme a quienes me preceden (esta vez, para variar, sin disentir) en la Felicitación (con mayúscula) por estos 3.000 post, ejemplo cada uno de ellos de pericia y competencia. Saludos
Dani California.


----------



## patiu

The Boss:

En lo personal quiero agradecerle infinitamente sus enseñanzas; en verdad he aprendido muchísimo y también espero que sigamos contando con esa gran ayuda que nos brinda.

Patiu


----------



## the boss

Agradezco a todos y cada uno de ustedes sus palabras. Realmente me complace enormemente haber sido de ayuda.

Mientras me lo permitan, intentaré no "incrementar" sus dudas, al contrario: trataré de ayudarlas a resolverlas y a que me resuelvan las mías.

Gracias otra vez.

Saludos


----------



## krolaina

Resolución 23/2007 de 17 de julio por la que se nombra a D. Boss Jefe absoluto de los foros legales WR, en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el Real Decreto ww/yy relativo a la capacidad jurídica y de obrar de todos los foreros presentes en el hilo que acontece,manifestándolo así en sus respectivas alegaciones. Por el presente paso a felicitar a D. Boss por su ardua tarea en el cumplimiento de la justicia forera.

Madrid a 17 de julio de 2007.

¡¡Felicidades!! 

Carol.


----------



## the boss

Mil gracias. Esa si que será una gran responsablidad!!!!!

Agradezco tus palabras y reitero mi disposición para intentar ayudarles en lo posible.

MIl gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Kibramoa

Como dicen en inglés:  *I second Krolaina's motion*.
Gracias por todas las explicaciones y aclaraciones.  Nos enriquecen a todos.
Kibramoa


----------



## the boss

Gracias a ti por tus palabras.

Seguimos en contacto


----------



## carioquita

*Mil Felicidades a The Boss por sus 3000 !!!!!! *
*Deseandole que sean un millón....................*

*Muchísimas gracias por tanta ayuda , por sus explicaciones y paciencia.*

*Con profundo afecto y admiración.*

*Carioquita.*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola:

Yo tampoco quiero dejar pasar esta oportunidad sin tener también el placer y privilegio de felicitar y expresar, al igual que otros colegas foristas, mi más sincera admiración a The Boss, el *"mero mero"* , como decimos en El Salvador, el *máximo-supremo jefe* del Foro Legal, cuyas acertadas respuestas en el campo jurídico, llenas de sabiduría, nos han ilustrado muchísimo y no solo en el Foro Legal, sino en los restantes foros.

Felicidades The Boss y ojalá sigás posteando indefinidamente, compartiendo tus vastos conocimientos con todos nosotros.

Un fraternal saludo desde El Salvador hasta México.


----------



## the boss

Gracias, Carioquita: Un placer servirte, aunque de repente te pierdes por un buen tiempo. Por acá estaremos para auxiliarte cuando podamos y sepamos como. Gracias.

Autuxte: Gracias por tus conceptos. Ojala y ustedes me permitan seguir ayudando. Es grato saber que puede uno ser de ayuda a otras personas.

Gracias a ambos.

Un abrazo


----------



## Eugin

Aunque no nos hayamos cruzado mucho, boss, quiero agradecerte por tu gran ayuda con mis preguntas de los términos legales. 
¡Este foro se va para arriba con foreros como tú!!  

Te felicito por tantas contribuciones ¡y te las agradezco de todo corazón!!

Un abrazote.


----------



## the boss

Gracias, igual se devuelve el abrazo.

Aqui estamos a la orden, ojala pueda seguirte ayudando.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## María Madrid

Boss: siento llegar tan tarde, estás casi a mitad de camino de los 4.000. Felicidades por los 3.000 y muchas gracias por tus sugerencias y ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## the boss

Gracias María. Aprecio mucho tu saludo. Ojala pueda seguir ayudandolos.


----------



## frida-nc

También te quisiera saludar y dar las gracias por tantos aportes bien pensados.
Felicitaciones, Boss.


----------



## the boss

Gracias frida. Agradezco tu gentileza y me repito a tus órdenes.

Saludos


----------

